# Best Surefire G2 Nitrolon bulb replacment.



## Combatvet (Jul 18, 2013)

I found a long forgotten mint Surefire G2 Nitrolon with the original P60 L WH. This light has the momentary push button, with turn to lock tail cap.

What is the best high lumen bulb to put in this, that is without melting the darn thing?:thinking:

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 19, 2013)

Check out the Lumens Factory HO-6 high output and EO-6 extreme output lamp assemblies. I had an HO-6 in mine for several years until it ran away from home, and really loved it. The price is reasonable too.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 19, 2013)

are you feeling strictly limited to incandescent or would you be OK with LED?


----------



## carrot (Jul 19, 2013)

If you are willing to go to LED, the Malkoff M61L is a great choice. The regular M61 might be too hot for it but the M61L will provide a lot of light and a very long run time. I have a bunch of his older M60LF modules in my Nitrolon Surefires.


----------



## cland72 (Jul 19, 2013)

You could run 2xRCR/IMR and use a P90 LA


----------



## ampdude (Jul 21, 2013)

A Surefire P60 is the best replacement.


----------



## nanchanglang (May 5, 2014)

P60 without doubt is the best if you don't think of price. Lumen factory has some other options with lower prices.


----------



## vicv (May 7, 2014)

I second a p90 or ho9, sr9,es9 and we 16340. Rechargeables are alway better


----------



## RobertMM (May 7, 2014)

I once used the stock P60 lamps with 2x 3.0 volt rcr123 from Soshine, looks white and overdriven but I managed not to burn any lamps yet. Wasn't happy with runtime.
Once I got a P90 and Solarforce 9volt lamp(better hotspot than the p90) and used them with IMR16340s I upgraded to a glass lens. Runtime sucked,too.


----------



## vicv (May 7, 2014)

you need 18350s I get almost an hour till noticeable dimming with an ho-9. If that's not enough runtime you need another light


----------



## cland72 (May 7, 2014)

Can't do 18350s in a G2


----------



## m4a1usr (May 7, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Can't do 18350s in a G2



Your right. It's a steel lined body. CR123 sized do the job.


----------



## vicv (May 8, 2014)

I know. Luckily a host to hold them is cheaper than boring the g2. Just kidding. 16340 then and an sr9. Will barely be able to tell the difference in output and have the same runtime. With rechargeables runtime doesn't matter to an extent. If they're dead take 20 sec and swap them


----------



## scaredofthedark (May 9, 2014)

i use a ho-9 d26 drop in from lumens factory with rcr123. 
2amp load according to their spec sheet. 
2amps on 2rcr liion didnt' seem too bad.


----------



## electromage (May 16, 2014)

You should be ok with any of the high output Xenon dropins. The body can take quite a bit of heat, but it can't dissipate it. This is only a problem for LEDs since heat shortens their lifespan, incan bulbs can be hot.


----------



## Kestrel (May 16, 2014)

The OP hasn't posted in this thread for 10 months, if he is still looking for an upgrade I will say that he is probably a very patient person.


----------



## fivemega (May 16, 2014)

Kestrel said:


> I will say that he is probably a very patient person.



*Only 7 posts in 8 years.
There is no rush !!!*


----------



## RobertMM (May 17, 2014)

Hey, it took me 6 years of reading here before registering.  
I guess the OP went LED.


----------



## kelmo (May 21, 2014)

The P60 is still a fantastic lamp IMHO!


----------



## RobertMM (May 26, 2014)

Yup, sometimes overdrive my P60s with two 3.0 RCR, very white pleasing beam. I tried a 3400mAh 18650 in a bored 6P too, ran it for over two hours but stopped as is was too yellow for my taste. Could've gone longer though.


----------

